# Help! 90887



## t_ferg07@yahoo.com (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm new to billing for a pyschiatrist and am needing some input on 90887. Typically, my doctor will bill 90862 for med management and sometimes add 90887 depending on the patient's condition/age.  I cannot get 90887 paid by Medicare! Am I missing a modifier or is this a service they do not cover?  How I read the descrpition of the code, I cannot determine if the patient is present or not.  I also have a situation where that is the only code she is billing on this date of service and they still denied it!  Help please!!!


----------



## MJ4ever (Feb 25, 2012)

I found the answer. You won't get paid by Medicare because it is a non-covered service. This seems unfair...
Check out this link to Psychiatric coding for Medicare Part B on page 38
http://www.trailblazerhealth.com/Publications/Training Manual/PsychiatricServices.pdf

MEDICARE PART B
Psychiatric Services
Rev. 10/2011 38 Psychiatric Therapeutic Services
Other Non-Covered Services
90885© Psy evaluation of records
90887© Consultation with family
90889© Preparation of report
Reimbursement for CPT codes 90885, 90887 and 90889 is bundled into that of other services. These codes should not be billed separately.


----------



## t_ferg07@yahoo.com (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you so much for the info!! I also think it's HIGHLY unfair that MCR takes a Psych Reduction on these psychiatric services as well. However, apparently this is trying to be phased out over the next four years.  Thanks again!


----------

